# Aikido, Wiki & history.



## blindsage (Aug 25, 2013)

http://blog.aikidojournal.com/2012/...o-and-here-is-what-i-found-by-stanley-pranin/



> I just looked at the Wikipedia entry on Aikido and here is what I found by Stanley Pranin
> 
> I was just wondering recently what the article on aikido in Wikipedia looked like these days. Many years ago when Wikipedia was just starting, I made a few contributions to their aikido entry, but stopped participating due to lack of time. These days, I try to check it occasionally to see if I think this wonderful resource does justice to the subject.In looking at the entry today, I find that the introductory paragraphs are well done and do a good job of capturing the essence of the art in four short paragraphs.
> Further down, in the discussion of the etymology of aikido, Way of combining forces is given as a literal translation of ai-ki-do. I would take issue with this and suggest Way of energy-matching, or something similar, if I would like to be literal. Force is not a good choice to translate ki.
> ...


----------



## K-man (Aug 25, 2013)

And?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2013)

It's only mean to be an encyclopedia entry, not a full dissertation!


----------



## blindsage (Aug 26, 2013)

Just wanted to see what people thought.


----------



## K-man (Aug 26, 2013)

I subscribe to Stanley Pranin's aikido journal newsletter, not that I read everything as it is a huge volume of information on a daily basis. I find his material very interesting and would agree with what he says in your post above. 

For anyone interested: http://blog.aikidojournal.com/
:asian:


----------

